# Soil amendment recipes?



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

So, with the popularity of the N-ext products and that it seems most everyone has problems with horrible soil, I thought it would be worthwhile to have one thread to discuss homemade options. I've seen some recipes scattered in other threads which also scatters good discussion and knowledge.

Here is one I just ordered and will be trying out

*Kelp4less Fulvic Humic Kelp blend*
https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/fulvic-humic-kelp-blend/

*Instructions from the company:*
1lb of product = 1 gallon of concentrate. Use up to 12floz per 1Msqft but I will be following the RGS recommended rate of application.

Per Kelp4less - "At 1 pound per gallon it will make a 6% humic, 3% fulvic, 12% amino acid solution."
----------------------------------------------------------------
*KelpHelp and Aeration*

@craigdt has a nice post at https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=88516#p88516



craigdt said:


> My ingredients:
> *"Kelp Help":* Similar to N-Ext Rgs
> Liquid Kelp Extract- 2 ounces.
> 128oz- $25 @ eBay. Enough to make 64 gallons
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------
The original Best Lawn Soil Conditioner (BLSC) and Kelp Help. Very similar to @craigdt version above and it looks like this version has changed as well
https://aroundtheyard.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=154:soil-conditioner-and-kelp-help-plus-humates&catid=9&Itemid=117

https://aroundtheyard.com/forums2/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=22872&hilit=blsc&start=80#top

---------------------------------------------------------------

Anyone else have any recipes that you like?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@XiolaOne For the one you bought can it be used through a hose end sprayer?


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

Should be able to. They have a Humic kelp video on YouTube that is similar to this that is a good watch and shows you how thick it is. Worth a test at only $21 a pound of product.

I've also updated the original post with more information I got from them.

Comparing the cost to RGS, $60 of this product will give you 5 gallons of mix compared to $115 of 5 gallons of RGS



pennstater2005 said:


> @XiolaOne For the one you bought can it be used through a hose end sprayer?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

XiolaOne said:


> Should be able to. They have a Humic kelp video on YouTube that is similar to this that is a good watch and shows you how thick it is. Worth a test at only $21 a pound of product.
> 
> I've also updated the original post with more information I got from them.
> 
> ...


What do you think about this one?

https://www.azurestandard.com/shop/product/outdoor-garden/gardening-supplies/fertilizers-soil-care/kelp-fertilizer/kelp-help-organic/17704?package=GP563


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

@pennstater2005 the .4% Humic acid is turning me off plus it's a bit pricey


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Don't forget about how messy Air 8 is to mix up and apply. Forget it..... Plus it's only 8% humic which is a joke. You are paying for 90plus% water people.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

slomo said:


> Don't forget about how messy Air 8 is to mix up and apply. Forget it..... Plus it's only 8% humic which is a joke. You are paying for 90plus% water people.


Air8 is messy to apply?


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> slomo said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget about how messy Air 8 is to mix up and apply. Forget it..... Plus it's only 8% humic which is a joke. You are paying for 90plus% water people.
> ...


Here's one. I saw another one that the guy did like I did. Ruined clothing and such.






slomo


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Where's the mess?


----------



## gmorf33 (Jul 30, 2019)

Has anyone used SilverCymbal's recipe?

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tsfC4FkNoQ[/media]

The mix (specific product links are in his video):
8 oz Liquid Organic Kelp
1 TBSP SuperThrive
24 oz Humic Acid

That gets mixed w/ water to make 4 Gal and covers about 2500-3000 SF. This comes out to about $5.34 per application using his linked products. I found a cheaper humic acid which brings total down to $2.99 per app.

I'm thinking about making my own w/ these or similar ingredients. In searching for ingredients i stumbled on this stuff:
https://www.natureslawn.com/product/natures-magic/

Which seems to be a similar mix but it also contains molasses, i'm assuming for a bio/dethatch type of effect? Anyone use that stuff?

Just curious what everyone's doing. The RGS stuff too rich for my blood


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

gmorf33 said:


> Has anyone used SilverCymbal's recipe?
> 
> [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tsfC4FkNoQ[/media]
> 
> ...


If you want a simple humic/fulvic/kelp mix, get the powder from kelp4less and add water. It's going to be cheaper than any pre-mixed liquid combo you can come up with.

I'm really suspicious about superthrive. It reads like an informercial. It says it contains "vitamins and hormones"..which ones? It's probably just some random assortment of micronutrients in an overpriced product.


----------

